# What product do you use when dry combing?



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm combing Lola a couple times a day so she can get used to it. She's still all puppy hair, but that will change soon. I've read so much I'm confused. I'm specifically wondering what product you folks use when daily combing. I've read not to do this dry as it could damage the coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> I'm combing Lola a couple times a day so she can get used to it. She's still all puppy hair, but that will change soon. I've read so much I'm confused. I'm specifically wondering what product you folks use when daily combing. I've read not to do this dry as it could damage the coat.


While her hair is still pretty short, you don't really need to worry about dampening it. When it gets long enough (or puffy enough) that the comb starts to snag, that's when you don't want to comb it dry anymore.

I make my own grooming spray with 1 part conditioner (I use CC Spectrum 10, but whatever you use at bath time) 1 part CC Ice on Ice and 10 parts water in a spray bottle from the pharmacy. These proportions are approximate... I just squirt a little conditioner and some Ice on Ice in, then fill the bottle the rest of the way with water.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I like Pure Paws H2O hydrating mist. It's especially good for mats. Pure Paws Silk Basics Protector & polishing mist is another one I use.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the Coat Handler Anti-Static Detangler Spray.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks! I guess I start trying things. My boy Watson's coat is feeling a little dry lately. He's a single-coat dog and although I keep him in a long puppy cut, he's easy to brush out. I'll try some sprays on him as well to see if it helps.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I noticed with both Scout and Truffles their coat became drier around the blowing coat time. They both get a Nordic Naturals Omega-3 gel cap daily.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Coat Handler here too! I have 2 havs with different coats this seems to work best for my girls. Ice on Ice by CC is too drying IMO started breaking Darla's hair so I threw it out coat handlers is awesome next I want to try Crown Royal (e) i believe...

Nic Darla & Heidi!:wink2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> While her hair is still pretty short, you don't really need to worry about dampening it. When it gets long enough (or puffy enough) that the comb starts to snag, that's when you don't want to comb it dry anymore.


I wasn't aware that you are not supposed to comb dry when the coat gets longer! Boy do I have a lot to learn. I've been using a comb on Willow almost exclusively. I do run into little snags once in awhile. She is in a longer puppy cut style though so it might not be an issue for us. I love the information I get on the forum.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I wasn't aware that you are not supposed to comb dry when the coat gets longer! Boy do I have a lot to learn. I've been using a comb on Willow almost exclusively. I do run into little snags once in awhile. She is in a longer puppy cut style though so it might not be an issue for us. I love the information I get on the forum.


You will still split the ends of her coat if you are running into snags on a dry coat. Use a spray of some kind. You don't need anything fancy.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> You will still split the ends of her coat if you are running into snags on a dry coat. Use a spray of some kind. You don't need anything fancy.


Thanks. I've been doing it all wrong I guess! Maybe that's why her coat looks kind of frizzy on the ends. I feel like I have so much to learn about grooming and just little dogs in general!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There's a great book by the Canadian Havanese Club called "From Head to Tail" on grooming Havanese... in short and long coats. It's got good advice on all kinds of grooming issues!

Karen


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> There's a great book by the Canadian Havanese Club called "From Head to Tail" on grooming Havanese... in short and long coats. It's got good advice on all kinds of grooming issues!
> 
> Karen


Karen, thank you. I found it using Google but it's actually called From Nose to Tail! Close enough though so that I found it. According to the website they have a 2015 edition that is in color. Looks like it would be another good book to add to my collection. Thanks for the recommendation. :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen, thank you. I found it using Google but it's actually called From Nose to Tail! Close enough though so that I found it. According to the website they have a 2015 edition that is in color. Looks like it would be another good book to add to my collection. Thanks for the recommendation. :smile2:


Of course, when you said it, I KNEW that was the name of the book. I blame jet lag and "airplane cold" for my foggy brain!


----------

